# DIY Solenoid - need advice



## keansin (Apr 4, 2008)

Picture shown is my diy solenoid regulator converted from manual regulator. So far this baby working fine and no leaking at all. Just that after the solenoid valve shut off the working pressure gauge slow rise till more that 10bar. And my CO2 output is 0.5bps adjust using adjuster at manual regulator. So what have I miss or is this normal that it will equalize between two pressure?










Thanks.
Robin


----------



## jtburf (Jul 23, 2008)

n/a

John


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

That doesn't look like a real pressure regulator. It looks like a valve for throttling the CO2 flow. If that is the case it will always allow the "set" pressure to build up to equal the inlet pressure if there is no flow through the system. A true pressure regulator shuts off the flow through it once the set pressure is reached.


----------

